# BKA: Phishing-Fälle haben weiter zugenommen



## Newsfeed (12 Mai 2010)

Insgesamt wurden vergangenes Jahr 6800 Fälle von Identitätsdiebstahls festgestellt. Fälle der IuK-Kriminalität im engeren Sinne seien laut Lagebericht um rund 33 Prozent auf 50.254 Fälle angestiegen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

